# Medical Insurance



## enjoyinglife (Jul 28, 2008)

I am living in Naga City, Camarines Sur and would appreciate information on medical insurance and the experiences that you might have had with the various ones available. Thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

enjoyinglife said:


> I am living in Naga City, Camarines Sur and would appreciate information on medical insurance and the experiences that you might have had with the various ones available. Thanks


Morning,

Since you are here already, before investing in medical insurance with ANY company, it would be advisable to spend time visiting different hospitals and healthcare providers to see who and how many will accept insurance.
Companies here in the Philippines will sell you anything to make money. So you want to make very sure it is usable in your area.
We are in a very developed area close to Angeles City. Even here most all doctors and hospitals will not bill insurance companies. Those that do require that you pay cash in full and then seek reimbursement from your insurance carrier..


----------



## enjoyinglife (Jul 28, 2008)

Thanks for your quick reply. I have been looking at different ones listed at the hospitals and doctor offices but not sure which one to go with.


----------

